# Bison Pot Pie



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is an easy-to-make pot pie recipe. Any wild game burger will work and the leaner the better. Put it in a casserole dish, rectangular cake pan, pie plate or individual pot pie tins. It's all good.




 *Bison Pot Pie*

*Ingredients:*
1¼ lb - ground bison
4 - medium potatoes, peeled and diced ½"
4 - carrots, sliced ½"
1 - large onion, diced ½"
1 - clove of garlic, minced
3 cups - beef broth
3 tbsp - corn starch
1 tsp - salt
½ tsp - black pepper
1 tbsp - fresh parsley, minced
¼ tsp thyme
¼ tsp - marjoram
2 pkgs - pie crusts

*Directions:*
> Bring lightly salted water to a boil, reduce heat and add potatoes and carrots. Simmer for 15 minutes or until vegetable start to soften.
> Mix cornstarch and beef broth.
> Add meat, onion, and spices to a large skillet. Cook until onions are clear. Add beef broth mix.
> Preheat oven to 425°.
> Drain potatoes and carrots and add to meat mixture. Cook for 10 minutes or until the beef broth thickens.
> Lay pie crust in bottom of two 9" pie plates. Spoon the meat mixture into the pie plates.
> Cover the top of the pot pies with pie crust. Trim and pinch the edge of the pie crust. Slice four 2"-long relief cuts in the crust. 
> Bake at 425° for 35 to 40 minutes.

*Comments: *
Serves 6 adults
Substitute disposable 5" pot pie tins for the 9" pie plates.


----------

